# Neo-Classical Metal



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

A thread dedicated to see who appreciates this subgenre of Metal that fuses with Classical Music. My favorites include Tony MacAlpine, Vinnie Moore, Yngwie Malmsteen, Jason Becker, Symphony X, Royal Hunt, Cacophony, Racer X, Uli Jon Roth, and some others. Some videos coming shortly.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------

